# [SOLVED] cant find the cause of BSOD F4



## armadillopicnic

right im new to this forum but have posted up several fixes on older machines before so if anyone can help me out i would be massively appreciative. just built a completely new machine after graduating uni but im getting seemingly random stop errors. the computer seems fine (will max battlefield 3, super fast video encoding etc) but then slows up and almost instantly gives a bsod about once a week. one time it said interupt ecception not handled but the rest is just a blue screen.

details:
2600k
corsair vengance
560ti sli (x2)
p8z68 v-pro
hx750w psu
good cooling
60gig SSD
2x 1TB HDD

all drivers up to date, bios up to date, windows up to date, cards moderately overclocked, cpu moderately overclocked.
BCCode: f4
BCP1: 0000000000000003
BCP2: FFFFFA8010A6FB30
BCP3: FFFFFA8010A6FE10
BCP4: FFFFF800035E88B0

minidumps attached

also i cant seem to install microsoft SDK to analyse my own minidumps which is kind of anoying and is the main reason im posting here


----------



## usasma

*Re: cant find the cause of BSOD F4*

*NOTE:* I have severe eye problems. If I do not respond to your postings, please PM another staff member for assistance.

*NOTE:* Please provide the following information for a more detailed response: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

Running Oct/Nov 2011 memory dumps.

Link on how to install/use Windows Debugging Tools: WinDbg Analysis Report If that's not the issue, then remind us after we've dealt with the cause of the BSOD's.

Due to the number of SSD issues that we see, I've compiled this list of stuff to try:


> There's not a whole bunch available to test SSD's.
> Here's what I suggest:
> - Update the SSD's firmware to the latest available version
> - Slow the memory (RAM) down to the next slower speed (I've only seen one person who claimed that this worked for them).
> - Use any manufacturer's utilities that you may have. If you don't have any, then try this free one (I haven't used it myself): Crystal Dew World
> - Update chipset and storage controller drivers to the latest available from the manufacturer of the device (not the manufacturer of the motherboard)
> - Replace the SSD with a platter based hard drive and see if that stops the BSOD's. If it does, then it's likely that there's a problem with the SSD *OR* an incompatibility with your system.


FWIW - I'm seeing I/O Errors in the memory dumps - and that is common with SSD issues. The test for this is to install Windows on a platter based Hard Drive to see if that also causes BSOD's.

BUT....It's interesting that there are also STOP 0x3D errors that point to mv91xx.sys 9 your Marvell MV91xx AHCI/RAID driver. As such I'd have to wonder if this driver is SSD compatbile (yours dates from Aug 2010) - so I'd check for a more recent version that supports the SSD (check the Marvell website for into).

If not that, then the Asus mobo's usually have another storage controller. In this case it appears to be a JMicron controller (and the drivers also date from 2010). You can try that controller to see if it stops the BSOD's

Also, your ASUS Virtual Video Capture Device Driver dates from 2007. Please update or remove this program from your system.

Your GEARAspiWDM.sys dates from 2006. Please update or remove the program from yorur system. This driver usually belongs to CD/DVD program - so you'll have to try each of them until you find the correct one to remove.

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 


Code:


[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111711-22822-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Nov 17 01:55:35.131 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:08:30.006
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa8010a6fb30, fffffa8010a6fe10, fffff800035e88b0}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_IOERR
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_IMAGE_csrss.exe
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`10a6fb30 fffffa80`10a6fe10 fffff800`035e88b0
BiosVersion = 0902
BiosReleaseDate = 09/19/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3411
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111611-25256-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Nov 15 21:26:52.699 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:11:47.574
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa80108acb30, fffffa80108ace10, fffff800035e48b0}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_IOERR
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_IMAGE_csrss.exe
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`108acb30 fffffa80`108ace10 fffff800`035e48b0
BiosVersion = 0902
BiosReleaseDate = 09/19/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3411
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110911-30435-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov  9 01:11:37.434 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:06:10.308
Probably caused by : mv91xx.sys ( mv91xx+3178e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3D
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3D_mv91xx+3178e
Bugcheck code 0000003D
Arguments fffff800`04e80f60 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0108378e
BiosVersion = 0606
BiosReleaseDate = 06/24/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3411
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110211-25006-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov  2 15:25:29.800 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:41:37.675
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa8010b4bb30, fffffa8010b4be10, fffff800035de8b0}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_IOERR
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_IMAGE_csrss.exe
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`10b4bb30 fffffa80`10b4be10 fffff800`035de8b0
BiosVersion = 0606
BiosReleaseDate = 06/24/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3411
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110111-24944-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Nov  1 13:05:20.140 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:12:25.014
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa8010cf68c0, fffffa8010cf6ba0, fffff800035848b0}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_C0000005
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_C0000005_IMAGE_csrss.exe
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`10cf68c0 fffffa80`10cf6ba0 fffff800`035848b0
BiosVersion = 0606
BiosReleaseDate = 06/24/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3411
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110111-19203-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Nov  1 06:46:37.475 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:16.349
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mv91xx.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mv91xx.sys
Probably caused by : mv91xx.sys ( mv91xx+3178e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3D
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3D_mv91xx+3178e
Bugcheck code 0000003D
Arguments fffff880`0acbc320 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0145078e
BiosVersion = 0606
BiosReleaseDate = 06/24/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3411
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110111-22557-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Nov  1 06:06:55.399 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:46:16.147
Probably caused by : mv91xx.sys ( mv91xx+3178e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3D
PROCESS_NAME:  plugin-contain
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3D_mv91xx+3178e
Bugcheck code 0000003D
Arguments fffff880`0b0b3f90 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`010b578e
BiosVersion = 0606
BiosReleaseDate = 06/24/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3411
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102611-26426-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Oct 24 21:46:36.336 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:39:07.195
Probably caused by : mv91xx.sys ( mv91xx+3178e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3D
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3D_mv91xx+3178e
Bugcheck code 0000003D
Arguments fffff800`00b9bf60 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0116c78e
BiosVersion = 0606
BiosReleaseDate = 06/24/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3411
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102411-25318-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Oct 24 15:56:45.254 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:24:03.673
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa800e4a3950, fffffa800e4a3c30, fffff8000339e8b0}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_IOERR
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_IMAGE_csrss.exe
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0e4a3950 fffffa80`0e4a3c30 fffff800`0339e8b0
BiosVersion = 0606
BiosReleaseDate = 06/24/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3411
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]


----------



## VirGnarus

*Re: cant find the cause of BSOD F4*

Usasma took the words right outta my mouth. This is certainly an issue regarding your SSD drive and your driver controller not playing together well, or an erroneous RAID setup.

I'll admit this is the first time I've seen an interrupt exception out in the wild. I know there's the potential for it, but its occurrence is rather seldom. I can tell you though that you won't be able to analyze interrupt issues from a minidump; you'll need at least a kernel dump to acquire the relevant data for that.


----------



## armadillopicnic

*Re: cant find the cause of BSOD F4*

thank you for your quick response, i also considered this a ssd issue so before the bsod i updated the marvel drivers and changed ports of said drive. the problem i now face is the ssd capabilities of the mobo are one of the features which i baught it for (lovely quick boot time). strangely after i updated the driver the boot screen still says its on the same driver version tho, but at least i can start digging in the right direction which is all i need to fix the issue. virgnarus, cheers also, i see no net stuff on the issue of interupt exception so i was a bit ***. it only happened once. the other bsod's are just im going to crash sort of things. my closing comments: if its ssd i can probs fix it and if its not damaging my hugely expensive other hardware i am not bothered. also a huge thanks on how to install debugging tools, i have done plenty of programming etc at uni but its all machine code for pic18f type stuff and im lost on windows lol. also i have got rid of that stupid asus screen capture software and have emailed them notifying them to the software that it is crashing to hopefully fix the issue. many thanks guys!


----------



## armadillopicnic

*Re: cant find the cause of BSOD F4*

also googling kernel dump now (expands knowledge for general well being)


----------



## VirGnarus

*Re: cant find the cause of BSOD F4*

The kernel dump is the large dump located in the _Windows_ directory, by default called _MEMORY.DMP_. It compresses very well, but it will still be quite large and must be uploaded to a 3rd-party site.


----------



## armadillopicnic

*Re: cant find the cause of BSOD F4*

so the cause has been identified as a sandyforce controller in the ssd its self since i tried it with the jmicron sata 3 controller and the intel sata2 controller with the same symptoms. vast amounts of people have stability issues with sandyforce ssd's (the corsair 120gig ones were recalled)

corsair say the fix is flashing the firmware of the drive (which i have completed successfuly and booted fine in sata 3) but if it bsods once more the drive is getting rma'd.

if anyone else is having similar symptoms (the key here is after the bsod you have to manually power down, restart and re select the ssd as the boot drive in the bios because otherwise it mysteriously goes missing from your boot options) then flash to firmware 1.3.2 which you can download from corsair forums. 

also from what i have been reading in LOTS of forums is to stay away from marvel controllers if using a ssd. the 2010 driver is the most recent (lol) and the corsair moderators have had plenty of issues.

consider this fixed


----------

